# Project DisKlunkinator!



## Ammoyankee (May 12, 2018)

Here’s my current money pit... Schwinn Canti frame with sealed bearing WTB 26” mountain wheels/ACS freewheel, Origin 8 cranks, Mojo chainring, Black Ops stem, Z bars and Shimano M395 hydraulic disc brakes.  Disc mounts fabricated and frame mods done by Clyde James Cycles in Fort Worth!


----------



## the tinker (May 12, 2018)

let me give you your first like! Welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## Ammoyankee (May 12, 2018)

the tinker said:


> let me give you your first like! Welcome to the Cabe.




Thank you very much!


----------



## bricycle (May 12, 2018)

Howdy, welcome to our group! More pics of wagon please!


----------



## Ammoyankee (May 19, 2018)

Updated pics after the Prismatic Gold powder!


----------

